# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Bodybuilding Has Gone Bad.

## Gumby

I dont care if this has been discussed before. Im trying to prove a point.

If you compare body builder of the 50's, 60's and 70's/80's to the recents ones, you notice a HUGE differance here. Back then, bodies looked amazing and hero-like. Now These competitor looks like they got an air pump,stuck it in their skin, and inflated their muscles before shows. Its that nasty. Dont you all agree? I think they should banned all those current MONSTERS and and let heros compete again. These new bodies you see dont even look like HUMAN bodies anymore. what happen to greek gods? Comparison pics below.

*Heres the HEROS:*




*The MONSTERS*










Whats really the point of bodybuilder getting tests before shows? If you compare those guys to a man in the military, its obvious that EVERY PRO BODYBUILDER is on gear. The human body cannot get that big alone.

----------


## timtim

the super dry and striated muscles dont look like they are full of air, they look rock hard. banning the greatest bodybuilders on the earth is ridiculous. they arent that big because of drugs alone, its because their bodies allow the drugs to take them to a level that you cant get to. thats like saying lebron james shouldnt be able to play because he has better instincts than his competitors. pretty lame. you dont like bb'ing (i dont) that is cool but dont hate on the success of others. drugs didnt get these people to this level. decades of training and eating did.

----------


## Amorphic

its subjective. someone like flex wheeler is a 'monster' but he had the most asthetically pleasing physique ive ever seen.

guys like victor martinez look great in this day and age

----------


## MuscleScience

its all relative, years ago arnold would have been considered a freak and a monster by some.

----------


## IronReload04

I think jay looks solid that year that photo was taken

----------


## Mike Dura

Although I can identify with your point, the "monsters" draw a crowd. On the other hand, I'm sure X-men have their own niche. Solution? We should call a truce and have two different competitions in one event: One of the "aesthetics" and one of FREAKS!

----------


## Ajc330

i couldn't agree more gumby

----------


## Mike Dura

Thanks sugar britches!

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

> its all relative, years ago arnold would have been considered a freak and a monster by some.


yup and in the future people will look back on guys like ronnie, jay and victor and say the same thing that we think now about how great arnold was.

----------


## Nismo

FYI! Arnold took Steroids . Yeah the man has good genetics but he still took steroids. I personally wouldnt want to be as big as Jay or Ronnie, however; I respect those men for doing what they do. They didn't get like that over night. When you see someones physique, it shows how much dedication and devotion along with discipline that person has. Not like the cats that have muscle but about 80pounds of fat above it. Thats not discipline, thats lifting weights just to say you do. IMO :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Nismo

BTW Jay has a freakin HUGE HEAD!!! I just noticed that.

----------


## Machdiesel

If arnold was around today he would look exactly the way these "monsters" do, why you ask?? Because the drugs taken today are different, if you put Cutler in Arnolds era he would have had the "Arnold" look. Allowing drugs are a touchy subject, When somethng new comes out to get people bigger and stronger, and the majority of people are taking them, then if u wanna keep up you gotta take them, its that simple. 
Ohh yea, its 100!!!! percent the drugs that make them look the way they do. I am not saying these people don't work hard, they doo. But without the use of drugs NONE of them would look anywhere near as big as they do

----------


## BgMc31

> If arnold was around today he would look exactly the way these "monsters" do, why you ask?? Because the drugs taken today are different, if you put Cutler in Arnolds era he would have had the "Arnold" look. Allowing drugs are a touchy subject, When somethng new comes out to get people bigger and stronger, and the majority of people are taking them, then if u wanna keep up you gotta take them, its that simple. 
> Ohh yea, its 100!!!! percent the drugs that make them look the way they do. I am not saying these people don't work hard, they doo. *But without the use of drugs NONE of them would look anywhere near as big as they do*


And without training and genetics they wouldn't either. How many of the cats on this forum juice to the gills and still couldn't win a bodybuilding contest if their life depended on it?

----------


## Machdiesel

I agree, but the point of that post was that if arnold was around today he would look like the "monsters" also. Its just the drugs today are different. Im sure people back in arnolds day were pissed he was on juice n thought it was unfair to the natural bodybuilders. Bottom line is these guys need to take these drugs to keep up. Bottom line.!!! and the new drugs have a diff look. I should add i prefer the "old" look over most BB'rs today.

----------


## Machdiesel

To be a pro bodybuilder you have to assume great genetics, thats a given

----------


## brianfantana

Hey i don't mean to sound idiotic but do you think it has something to do with the availibility of gear...

for instance, back in the 60s,70s and 80s maybe it was harder to get ahold of gear, 80s probably less so - but certainly what was available would have been limited, maybe if arnold coulda got ahold of some more beastly compounds he'd have been a bigger freak and maybe with the knowledge that's now common place but wasn't so common back then.

I think that bodybuilding itself is a freakshow, and i enjoy it - these guys are almost super human in physique and it's great to watch, the average guy looks nothing like that even with a few cycles under there belt and although yea they probably are pumped to the eyeballs they still train ungodly amounts, eat well and do all the right things - to me it's just such dedication this is the life they live - gear or no gear, they are dedicated.

Sometimes i feel disheartened that i'll never be that size... but then again i don't devote the whole of my life doing it!

----------


## barondumonde

> Although I can identify with your point, the "monsters" draw a crowd. On the other hand, I'm sure X-men have their own niche. Solution? We should call a truce and have two different competitions in one event: One of the "aesthetics" and one of FREAKS!


Totally agree with this. We need to break BBing into an aesthetics contest stressing the look of the classical Greek statue, and also into a "bigness" contest where the freaks could compete.

I think the ideal body is something around the look of the late 1970s / early 1980s.

----------


## WelshWarrior

I agree - Arnold is the perfect size, he manages to look awesomely massive without looking ridiculous. I dunno what it is, some of pics he looks as huge as some of the modern day monsters, but just looks better.  :Shrug: 

However, they were all on gear, just nowadays it's truck loads of gear and all sorts of other chems as well.

----------


## sorel_C

i think these guys look friking nasty,, in a good way,, the look your going for you will find in natural shows,,if the bodybuilder's from the past were in times of present there is no doubt they would be amoung the nasty freaks

----------


## Pooks

When u meet them in person they look a lot better..

These are just selected pics, where u just happen to think they look disgusting, but they really don't.

----------


## soulstealer

> I agree - Arnold is the perfect size, he manages to look awesomely massive without looking ridiculous. I dunno what it is, some of pics he looks as huge as some of the modern day monsters, but just looks better. 
> 
> However, they were all on gear, just nowadays it's truck loads of gear and all sorts of other chems as well.


Its the knowledge of how to use gear properly combined with nutritional knowledge and HGH + slin :AaGreen22:

----------


## WelshWarrior

> Its the knowledge of how to use gear properly combined with nutritional knowledge and HGH + slin


Aye, other chems. I say other chems as I expect there'd be a massive cocktail of stuff to go with the AS.

----------


## Blackster1975

welsh warrior have you ever competed mate look awesome in avator.

----------


## Bigmax

I agree in a way...i mean remember guys like berry Demey???...Bob paris..Lee labrada..Ron Love...trust me bro's..They drew a crowd too..

----------


## ChuckLee

I agree that 70s physiques are better looking than the actual ones, but we have to consider ONE thing:

Genetic Evolution.

If Arnold would have 27 years TODAY, he'd probably look even more a monster than a Cutler of a Henry.

No "heroes" bodies will be shown anymore imo

----------


## IIceMan

Its just sport evolution. Records are meant to be broken no matter if its the most home runs or who is the biggest on stage. Its human nature to go bigger. From airplanes to buildings to cars to tv's to......you get my point

----------


## jimmyinkedup

matter of preference i guess. I prefer the physiques without the, IMO, nasty distended ab look. The turtle tummy thing isnt aesthetically pleasing to me. I think your chest should stick out farther than your abs. I think cutler looks pretty awesome in the pic above.How far will it go (or should i say grow?) Guess we will see.

----------


## tprop

arnold juiced.So did every1 in the 70s wow read up

----------


## jnewton86

i dont know how much farther the bigness factor will progress, considering what ronnie did for the sport, the body can only get so big, until there are new drugs presented which will change the field. All crap aside, i believe all these guys deserve respect, everyone looks at them and says "STEROIDS ", they dont consider what kind of commitment is required to get to that level, not to mention dedication and sacrifice.

----------


## REMO

what you guys think of mr reeves ?, check his best stats out 29" waist 52" chest 18 1/2 "arms, calfs 18 1/2", neck 18 1/2", all in the 50s superb! this guy got his physique without juice, wow.

----------


## legobricks

1st off nice old bump :LOL: 

Secondly, yes they all trained and had their diets in check and yes with the new drugs that were introduced the body was able to get bigger then what was thought to be possible. And you guys have to realize that when time goes on there will be new products/enhancement drugs out there that will allow the human body to achieve something never thought possible. Im sure back in the 70's they didnt abuse the crap out of HGH, slin, and other peptides either as they do now. Also using those substances would allow the body to want more food and also have you train just a little bit harder making it possible to grow that much more IMO.

----------


## tprop

so what?who cares how big he was he was the best natural and not many naturals got to 18 inch.

----------


## j4ever41

> i dont know how much farther the bigness factor will progress, considering what ronnie did for the sport, the body can only get so big, until there are new drugs presented which will change the field. All crap aside, i believe all these guys deserve respect, everyone looks at them and says "STEROIDS", they dont consider what kind of commitment is required to get to that level, not to mention dedication and sacrifice.


yeah bump this, thats the first thing people always say, steroids , they dont have a clue what goes into diet,time spent in gym,dedication and sacrifice for many years,most people cant workout consistantly for over 2 or 3 months and stay out of the fast food drive thru for more than a week,with that being said i dont care for the gh gut but i cant wait to see what the monsters will look like 20 years from now.

----------


## Jakt

i think guys like stan mcquay look good, that type of build..... all the big monster are just for the freak show, but not appealing to anyone, esp women...

but yes to each their own... and even when your natural people still call ya a juice head!! wtf!!!! :Chairshot: 

it is what it is.....

----------


## Brown Ninja

I don't think anyone is questioning the hard work and genetics but rather the look. To some extent the mid sections on these mass monsters just looks sloppy. BB'ing, to me,has always exemplified a healthy lifestyle (yes even while on juice). But these days 1/2 the guys look terrible in the off season. How healthy is it ballon up to 70lbs over the weight you compete at?

----------


## thebigo5659

would you not call dexter jackson a freak? yea he was undersized compared to jay and others but i think i would label dex as a "freak." and he has one of the best midsections if not the best in the sport. not only has the sport evolved in the drugs, it has evolved in the way the competitors are perceived and judged. aesthetics are still present in pro bb'ers who are more massive than those of the 70's. just because these guys strive to be the biggest and best in the sport does not mean that u can perceive them as being unpleasant looking. its at first glance that u notice the monster size of the new generation of competitors but once u look closer and evaluate the proportion (genetics) and conditioning (discipline) of these individuals, IMO one could say that they have just as aesthetic qualities as those "heroes"

----------


## planes

I say the judges should just make sure all the parts of bodybuilding judging are in place.

Size proportion definition tone symmetry.

Personally, I am not a fan of Coleman or Yates.

Cutler maintains the best of what I mentioned in my opinion.

Coleman lacks in all but size. Legs are too large. Stomach is bloated and I see chest sag.

Yates was missing biceps in the back pose and his chest was too small or out of proportion.

Yea both Coleman and Yates are enormous but at what cost.

Arnold was close in size to both Coleman and Yates but maintained
an artistic look.

----------


## reardbandit

I think I can agree with brown ninja and planes. I mean, I'm not hating on Coleman or Cutler or any of those guys, but they are just so ridiculously big and out-sized. When I look at Arnold, it's like "man that dude is huge, but if I work hard enough I may be able to get kinda close to that." Dude when I look at Cutler, Coleman, Yates, etc., there's no way I'll ever be able to look like that. Nor do I want to.

----------


## planes

> I think I can agree with brown ninja and planes. I mean, I'm not hating on Coleman or Cutler or any of those guys, but they are just so ridiculously big and out-sized. When I look at Arnold, it's like "man that dude is huge, but if I work hard enough I may be able to get kinda close to that." Dude when I look at Cutler, Coleman, Yates, etc., there's no way I'll ever be able to look like that. Nor do I want to.


Yea they are extreme. I particularly like Cutler in 2005. I thought he had at that time one of the best physiques ever.
BUt in my opinion was ruined by the Olympia commitee. In my opinion he should have won. He then went on a mass spree and ruined it.

----------


## Armed&Dangerous

imagine if Sergio was competing in this era. OMG.!. would be freaking insane!

----------


## PittBoy

> its subjective. someone like flex wheeler is a 'monster' but he had the most asthetically pleasing physique ive ever seen.
> 
> guys like victor martinez look great in this day and age


I'm a Vic fan myself....I think his only downfall is that bloated belly

----------


## youngmuscle123

> imagine if Sergio was competing in this era. OMG.!. would be freaking insane!


Amen to that! Sergio imo was the biggest genetic freak of all time, with chemicals, training, and nutritional advances today he would be untouchable.

----------


## CHAP

I personally love the freaks. This is what got me into this . Figuring out how to get to the best and biggest possible tyhen to push it further . Amazing

----------


## Schmidty

i like todays look more the the old school

----------


## ...aydn...

what type of roids did they used to take compared to what they take now???

----------


## Big

> what type of roids did they used to take compared to what they take now???


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=395566

----------


## ...aydn...

thanks for the link was a good read  :Smilie:

----------


## ...aydn...

so people seriously wanna look like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up553...eature=related

----------


## hankdiesel

> so people seriously wanna look like this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up553...eature=related


Sure. What's wrong with Jonnie Jackson?

----------


## ranging1

ARNOLD IS GOD lol, IMO he is the image of bodybuilding, and set the stage and recognition for bodybuilding as a sport
YES arnold was considered a monster in his day in age, BUT arnold got laid, girls found him attractive, arnolds body was in portion to his height and he didnt look ridicuous

ARNOLD ALSO HAD A SOCIAL LIFE and wasnt a LIAR about his steroid usage, he also was a typical guy who smoked the occasional pot, cigarettes and ate unhealthy occasionaly and went out

arnold may have been seen as OMFG look how big he is, back in his day BUT arnold physique was still attractive, women wanted him and men idolised him

thats why he also become a movie star, his physique WAS ATTRACTIVE, aswell as arnold could still RUN and walk normally

HELL ARNOLD could breathe properly

his arms are still idolised 2dai even though these new bodybuilders arms arm obviously bigger and scarier

2dais bodybuilders are NOT IDOLISED, idolised means u aim, look up to or want to acheive that, thier are few who want to acheive that size
these bodybuilders are ADMIRED, meaning people look at them and marvel at what they are and have become, NOT IDOLISED
, a majority of men NEVER want to obtain that size
women do not find that sexy, a rare few might, i am yet to meet one
these bodybuilders are LIARS and will not admit to their anabolic usage
these bodybuilders cannot even walk or run 
these bodybuilder DIE because of their substance abuse
these bodybuilders have NO social life,
these bodybuiders struggle to breath due to carrying their enourmous mass, the human heart was not designed to carry that level of genetic abuse
think about it imagine trying to carry around 300 pounds of solid muscle everywhere u go, good luck

i admire these bodybuilders for not WHAT they ARE but for WHO THEY ARE

thses guys walk around and struggle to breath
they dedicate their life to sleep, eat, train, rest
they need to find sites to inject, due to they build up ruff skin over injection sites over time from all the injections, meaning they need to find new spots to inject or the needle needs to get bigger since it wont pierce the skin
they inject several times a day, in all different places
they use anything they can get their hands on, e.g DNP , GHB for christ sake, yes they use these things
these guys suffer stomach and interal disgetive issues from the mass amounts of calories they are required to eat
they have massive bowel movements (they fart huge and cant stop it) because off all the food they eat, thats lil embarressing wen u cant control it
they eat every 2 hours, i know alot of us do this but remember they eat 5 times what we do, meaning every 2 hours their down 3 or 4 chicken breasts with 3 cups of rice, thats alot of food

bodybuilding is not just a sport BUT and EXTREME SPORT, because now it is a risking ur life
anyone who thinks injecting 10 grams of anabolics, sytherol, taking t3, DNP, GHB, amphetamines while eating 6000-7000 calories minimum, carrying 300 pounds, and training morning and night with 20 set a muscle group while almost deydrating urself or starving urself for competions all year round cant kill u, or lead to long term health probelms or death is an idiot

----------


## ranging1

n i was hoping someone would argue or agree with me lol

----------


## ajweb

hell yeah i wanna look like that...it blows my mind how huge and full his pecs are.




> so people seriously wanna look like this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up553...eature=related

----------


## ajweb

hell yeah i do...blows my mind how freaking huge and full his pecs are




> so people seriously wanna look like this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up553...eature=related

----------


## Narkissos

> BUT arnold got laid, girls found him attractive, arnolds body was in portion to his height and he didnt look ridicuous


Arnold was a freak in his time, much like any current pro is a freak now.

Some girls found him attractive... others found him too heavily muscled... same as today's cult-following bodybuilders have.




> ARNOLD ALSO HAD A SOCIAL LIFE and wasnt a LIAR about his steroid usage, he also was a typical guy who smoked the occasional pot, cigarettes and ate unhealthy occasionaly and went out


Arnold wasn't a liar about his steroid usage?

LMAO... you're delusional.

Do you have any idea what Arnold's cycles looked like?

Arnold played loads of mind games with his competitors, and bullshitted a lot about what he used and ate so he'd always have an edge.





> women do not find that sexy, a rare few might, i am yet to meet one
> these bodybuilders are LIARS and will not admit to their anabolic usage


No kidding.

Steroids are ILLEGAL now.

Arnold could walk into any pharmacy in his time and grab a bag full of gear without having to look over his shoulder.

The comparison is just silly.

Beyond silly.




> these bodybuilders cannot even walk or run 
> these bodybuilder DIE because of their substance abuse
> these bodybuilders have NO social life,
> these bodybuiders struggle to breath due to carrying their enourmous mass, the human heart was not designed to carry that level of genetic abuse
> think about it imagine trying to carry around 300 pounds of solid muscle everywhere u go, good luck
> 
> i admire these bodybuilders for not WHAT they ARE but for WHO THEY ARE
> 
> thses guys walk around and struggle to breath
> ...


Get off your soapbox man.

Bodybuilders choose their lifestyle... much like you choose your own.

No one cares if you think their choices are stupid.

Your opinion only matters to you.

----------


## The Deuce

************ double post ************

----------


## The Deuce

> ARNOLD IS GOD lol, IMO he is the image of bodybuilding, and set the stage and recognition for bodybuilding as a sport
> YES arnold was considered a monster in his day in age, BUT arnold got laid, girls found him attractive, arnolds body was in portion to his height and he didnt look ridicuous
> 
> ARNOLD ALSO HAD A SOCIAL LIFE and wasnt a LIAR about his steroid usage, he also was a typical guy who smoked the occasional pot, cigarettes and ate unhealthy occasionaly and went out
> 
> arnold may have been seen as OMFG look how big he is, back in his day BUT arnold physique was still attractive, women wanted him and men idolised him
> 
> thats why he also become a movie star, his physique WAS ATTRACTIVE, aswell as arnold could still RUN and walk normally
> 
> ...


Uhhhh JAY CUTLER can walk, Jay can GO AT A GOOD PACE on an Elliptical... He is able to move around. He breathes.. he's alive isn't he??

I doubt.. HIGHLY DOUBT that JAY CUTLER/ Branch Warren/ Victor Martinez/ Dexter Jackson/ Ronnie Coleman or ANY of the Great use DNP or GHB... those substances are for people that DO NOT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING.

They probably use a combo of Igf-Hgh-slin + AAS obviously.. but venturing into the realm of DEATHLY substances.. NAH i don't think so. If you wanna believe that then you are entitled to your opinion man,

I am going to PUSH my Body to the EXTREME.. I am going to PACK on as MUCH muscle as I can.. I DON'T CARE IF I WEIGHT 275lbs. at 6% BF Contest weight or 310lbs. 12% off contest weight. I am going to make sure my health is in check and that is all that matters. I HAVE LOVE FOR THE SPORT. I am NEW to it. I have a LOT to learn, but I can promise you ONE thing. If this leads me down an avenue where I NEED TO TAKE DnP or GHB or anything that will PUT MY LIFE AT RISK other than the norm.. then NO i will not continue... 

Who knows if I will truly make it. But I don't care if I am called a GENETIC FREAK. I don't care if I am looked down upon for what I do... and why is that?? 

MY LIFE MY CHOICE !!!

Just like it is EVERY BodyBuilders out there... Their own personal choice what they do to their bodies...

AND YOU CAN CONTROL YOUR GAS...

Where the heck did that come from??? I can consume 4 chicken breasts and 3 cups of rice in a sitting NOW and I am nowhere even near THEIR size.. Yes I fart.. BUT WHO DOESN'T ?!?!? Natural HUMAN function.. heck I think it is in EVERY LIVING THINGS nature to do this...

What you stated was your own opinion man...

And guess what.. This is their chosen career and they are damn good at it. They have made MILLIONS off of their bodies.. They dedicate their lives to it. It's just like if you are a doctor .. it's what you chose to do as a profession. As far as I know.. Jay Cutler Invested his money in other things and Now is sitting perfectly comfortable now.. where he would not need to EVER compete again.. WHY DOES HE DO IT?? Because he loves the sport...

I am sure after Peyton Manning's first contract ran out .. or even his second one he could have retired nicely somewhere.. BUT GUESS WHAT !!! He is still on that field practicing and playing what he loves to do.. his job... FOOTBALL.. Possibly risking something like a shattered spine so he will never walk again.. or maybe even with the right colllision from a DT .. DEATH !!! But right this second he has enough money in his Bank account to retire never to work again a DAY IN HIS LIFE.. But he gets on That field every SUNDAY (Monday on occasion.. even saturday sometimes...) risking LIFE AND LIMB to do what he loves... get what i am getting at??

People do what they love.. they strive for excellence.. they want to be the BEST at what they do.. it's human nature...

Same goes for BODYBULDING IF IT MEANS THAT the bodybuilder has to get an extra edge by throwing on an extra plate or two to create the much needed muscle tissue to beat the competitor.. not knowing whether or not that extra plate could rip the pectoral muscle beyond surgical repair...

But they do it...

Ok, now I wanna analyze your talking about SKIN AND NEEDLES.. Uhhh no dude.. their bodies aren't like that all.. YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO SEE THAT !! They are not retarded.. their bodies are on display.. why on EARTH would the have an area on their bodies where theskin would be so ROUGH that they wouldn't be able to stick a needle into it.. YES I KNOW SCAR TISSUE CAN BUILD UP.. but that is why most people ROTATE INJECTION SITES...

I just find your mock up of Bodybuilding not really educated at all.. These men, and in some case women... put their bodies through hell to get on that stage to please the crowd and to satisfy their own inner demons.. In some ways that it is a job/dream/addiction... but it is a lifestyle just like a LAWYER has to do specific things everyday to ensure their career strives.. So a bodybuilder has to eat ridiculous amounts of food... SO WHAT. So a bodybuilder "MIGHT" inject their bodies with AAS and the like... SO WHAT ?? So a bodybuilder has a totally different lifestyle then YOU.. so what ?? Who are you to judge them..

And no if it sounded like i was coming off like a dick.. i truly was not trying to.. so do not think that is what i intended.. so please dont take it the wrong way... cool??


IT'S THIS STATEMENT...

these bodybuilders are LIARS and will not admit to their anabolic usage
these bodybuilders cannot even walk or run
these bodybuilder DIE because of their substance abuse
these bodybuilders have NO social life,
these bodybuiders struggle to breath due to carrying their enourmous mass, the human heart was not designed to carry that level of genetic abuse
think about it imagine trying to carry around 300 pounds of solid muscle everywhere u go, good luck

That I found ignorant, they do not admit AAS usage for 2 reason i assume... 1) ILLEGAL MAN !! ILLEGAL !! 2) Yes people do look up to them.. I am one of them.. but KIDS look up to them.. and if they KNEW from the BBer's admitance that they used illegal substances then the kids/pre-teens/teens/young adults would think it was ok to do them without any RISK because HEY JAY CUTLER ADMITTED TO USING THEM THAT MEANS THEY MUST BE SAFE !!!

Bodybuilders walk and run.. but prefer to keep it to a minimum so they do not burn their hard earned muscle.

Bodybuilders do not DIE from substance USE... some may die from substance ABUSE.. IF done correctly AAS are perfectly safe, remember there hasn't been 1 documented case as to the cause of death being attributed to AAS.

Bodybuilders have social lives... where did you come up with that one????????????????????? They go out.. Jay has been spotted at Night clubs around Vegas, Branch goes out to DALLAS and has a blast.. These men are still men.. they dont hermit themselves.. ya know???

The human Heart can actually handle a lot more than you give it credit for... I know people who are 6'6" 350lbs easy and are perfectly healthy, are they solid muscle like the Bodybuilders we are discussing?? NO but they are still large men who are fine and dandy...

Carrying 300lbs of muscle around is not that hard... They seem to do it just fine to me.. They wont be that way forever.. it's just while they compete... later on in life when their bb-ing careers are over they will revert back to natural settings... kinda like rebooting a computer...

As far as women liking MEN that big... THERE ARE MOST DEFINITELY MANY A WOMEN OUT THERE THAT THINK THAT A MUSCLE BOUND FREAK IS A HIGHLY ATTRACTIVE SUBJECT...

One last thing... VIKINGS.. True real Vikings... they didn't have AAS BUT they were massive human beings... and they thrived just fine... Gladiators of the Roman times were muscular freaks of nature of their time without AAS and they were admired... MUSCULAR MEN HAS ALWAYS BEEN THE STAPLE OF STRENGTH and the More strength you had.. the more power u yielded... the more POWER you possessed the MORE women FLOCKED to you... I think this philosophy is still prevalent TODAY.



THIS IS ALL MY OPINION OF COURSE AND SHOULD BE REGARDED AS SUCH !!!!

----------


## ...aydn...

if i ever juice i wanna be on the same shit these guys are on. the are my ideal..

----------


## TheBerryhillMonster

I say keep the monsters and freaks!

----------


## BgMc31

[QUOTE=The Deuce;4798088]
*One last thing... VIKINGS.. True real Vikings... they didn't have AAS BUT they were massive human beings*... QUOTE]

Not to get off topic but the average viking was only 5'7-5'8 and in the 160-170lb range. At the time they were considered large compared to other Europeans (Romans were averaged 5'4).

----------

